# ATTN FISHNUT2: I bred the bolivians!



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

Nyah nyah!
First off, the two older bolivians I already had at home were either two males, or a male and female that didn't find each other attractive. 
One of the two bolivians I bought from you turned out to be a female- and she laid eggs with one of my males! I now have bolivian rams about to hatch. 

You better catch up!


BTW they bred on an oakleaf and I didn't see the eggs right away. Just found them today and I believe they will be hatching soon (I already see two eyes, etc).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Great, go get some microworms or baby brine shrimp (eggs/hatchery or frozen) to feed when they are free swimming.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

I already have both ready to go. The angels are close to freeswimming and the bolivians hatched today.
They are larger than the angelfish fry.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations Jenny !!!!!!!! Save me a few babies


----------

